# Share your goat humour, jokes, funnies,....



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Looking for people to share favourite and/or least favourite goat related jokes. Most anything is acceptable such as common jokes, one-liners, puns, funny stories, posters, witticisms, homourous anecdotes, etc. Anything that might make someone laugh ,smile, groan, role eyes, or feel a need to type "LOL".

[And to keep me out of moderator trouble, please keep your jokes forum friendly.]


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

100 goat farmers were asked what they did in their spare time.

82 did not understand the question.
14 started laughing hysterically and medics had to be called.
3 developed facial ticks.
1 ran away.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Why did the farmer stop loading goats into his truck?

There was no more ruminant.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Why can you not have a good conversation with goats around?

They always try to butt in.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Years ago we had poor quality 2way radios at work. Being in the deep south, "Go ahead" drawled over a radio had a new engineer asking why we called each other "goathead" all the time.
It stuck...20 years after, the engineer responsible's name long forgotten, if someone calls you on the radio at work, the correct reply is "Goathead" and your name...so I am Goathead TJ.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Bill: Watch this, Kim. I've trained this goat to talk.

Kim: Oh sure. Let's see then.

Bill[to goat]: Who is my favorite pet?

Goat: Meh-eh.

Kim: Oh very funny.

Bill[to goat]: Who want's some alfalfa?

Goat: Meh-eh.

Kim: Okay, now its getting boring.

Bill: Wait it gets better.

Goat: Oh it gets way better, Kim!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Chicken zen song

Catch that bug
Sip some water
What’s the sound of
One wing flapping
Enlightenment 
Don’t know what it is.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Ok, I couldn't resist.....What do you get when you cross a rabbit and a goat? A hare in your milk! 😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Two goats were browsing by a road and came across an old video cassette.
After chewing on the tape for a while, one says, "This is pretty good." 
The other goat replies, "It's not bad, but I thought the book was a lot better."


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Must have been game of thrones... 🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Or Eragon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Vampire diaries?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> 100 goat farmers were asked what they did in their spare time.
> 
> 82 did not understand the question.
> 14 started laughing hysterically and medics had to be called.
> ...


🤣🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> 🤣🤣


The one had an urgent goat job to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

the sign at the large animal vet today 🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess 1 cow length is about 2 goat lengths. Or maybe it is closer to 1 goat and 3 chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

1 nigerian dwarf and 4 chickens. 1 boer and 2 chickens


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

A goat walks into a post office.

Goat: "I need to send a telegram."

Postmaster: "OK, what would you like to say?"

Goat: "I need it to say, "meh, meh, meh, meh, meh, meh." " 

The Postmaster counts the words.

Postmaster: "Well, for the same price, I can add 4 more mehs for you."

The goat looks at the Postmaster a bit puzzled.

Goat: "But that wouldn't make any sense at all."



[NOTE: This must be a very old joke. Do they still have telegrams??]


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 210830


OH MY GOSH!!!! I just blew milk out my nose laughing so hard!!!! This would also work on the "My roommate game" thread!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

The police have just arrived. 

They received reports of a kidnapping.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

These are great!

What do you call an outlaw goat? Billy the Kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Which side of a goat has the most hair??

The outside


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My new t-shirt


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goathiker said:


> My new t-shirt
> View attachment 211048


 Love it!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The only good chicken joke I know involves 3 nuns, a farmer, and his pet rooster. It would probably get me kicked out...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

goathiker said:


> The only good chicken joke I know involves 3 nuns, a farmer, and his pet rooster. It would probably get me kicked out...


Certainly would, since this is a thread for goat jokes.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I like the T-shirt. Reactions to it should separate out the goat people pretty quick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the shirt!

Ok. . . Why are French goats better musicians?

Because they have French horns!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

A man walks into a bar with a very pregnant doe.
She lays down and starts giving birth.
The bartender says, " You goat to be kidding, man.



A sheep walks into a bar with a baby cow and a young goat.
Bartender says, "Ewe Calf to be Kidding me!"


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Says the goat to the farmer
“I took a leaf out of your book... and ate it!”


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s a few memes I found online. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't know that that is really a goat joke. It describes MY day most of the time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 211567
> View attachment 211567


That is my Willow to a T!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My goat was out all night partying with an owl. 
They went to a hootenanny.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Two cows are talking in a pasture.
One cow says, "Hey, are you worried about this mad cows disease that's going around?" 
The other cow replies, "Why would I have to worry? ... I'm a goat!"


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Waste more, want more.
Traditional goat proverb.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


>


Is that you, @Mike at Capra Vista ?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sayings likely inspired by goats (feel free to add)

Being a bucket filler

I feel like a million bucks!

She kicked the bucket (?)

I had some more, but I can’t remember them right now...


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So this isn’t totally in line with the thread but the saying, “Get your goat,” meaning to rile someone up or agitate them came from horse racing. They used to put a goat in the stall with a high-strung thoroughbreds the night before a race to help calm and soothe the horse. If someone wanted to sabotage the horse, they’d steal the goat out of the stall. Most of you might already know this, but it’s a fun little goat related saying with an interesting history.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Is that you, @Mike at Capra Vista ?


Yes. Yes it is. It is a photo I took in a dream I had. Obviously.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Yes. Yes it is. It is a photo I took in a dream I had. Obviously.


Cool!
I imagined the goats were taken to a pasture on the other side of the creek. They know there is great food there, so they learned to ride in the boat.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 212622


That is definitely one of my favorite goat memes!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Haha. Inbred goat. Very funny.

It occurred to my that you can only take that kind of picture with a very young goat. An older goat would have eaten the bread before the picture could be taken.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I found this on an old forum post. Be sure to click "older" at the bottom of the page if you aren't on a mobile device.
Goats On Things Tumblr Blog


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I found this on an old forum post. Be sure to click "older" at the bottom of the page if you aren't on a mobile device.
> Goats On Things Tumblr Blog


Those are great!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It occurred to my that you can only take that kind of picture with a very young goat. An older goat would have eaten the bread before the picture could be taken.


So true!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


>


I think of this all the time. It's that main reason I can remember the difference between heterozygous and homozygous.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ok, I know this isn't goat related, BUT I thought is was too funny (and true) not to share!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

If you wear overalls on a farm, you are…
Ranch Dressing!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chevani joke. "Mom. I only know 25 letters of the slphabet!" 
Me." Huh?"
Chevani..." I dont know "Y"."


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


>


Love it! Teaching a biology II class right now.and this just killed me lol


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ok, I know this isn't goat related, BUT I thought is was too funny (and true) not to share!!
> View attachment 212868


I literally just made this comment about a month ago to my friends husband. They had new baby chicks and I was calling them little nuggets. He said they were chicken tenders now and I laughed telling him that he was the chicken tenders and they were still nuggets lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Love it! Teaching a biology II class right now.and this just killed me lol


Lol that’s funny cause I’m in a biology II class right now. Careful I might start to pm you with confusing biology questions lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I literally just made this comment about a month ago to my friends husband. They had new baby chicks and I was calling them little nuggets. He said they were chicken tenders now and I laughed telling him that he was the chicken tenders and they were still nuggets lol


Love it!! How funny!! 🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Lol that’s funny cause I’m in a biology II class right now. Careful I might start to pm you with confusing biology questions lol!


Lol I am a workaholic so if I miss a pm be patient with me  I normally teach physics, physical science, dual credit forensics and STEM but enjoy biology as well. Depending on the state standards addressed may vary.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Lol I am a workaholic so if I miss a pm be patient with me  I normally teach physics, physical science, dual credit forensics and STEM but enjoy biology as well. Depending on the state standards addressed may vary.


Awesome thank you!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Awesome thank you!!!!


No problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I have seen that snarling look before.... Replamin!!! Quick guys, lets hide behind the shed before she gets here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have seen that snarling look before.... Replamin!!! Quick guys, lets hide behind the shed before she gets here.


This was so my old girl tonight with her replamin. Someone in here was nice enough to suggest it on a cracker. . . Well let's just say we make a cracker replamin smore now. Replamin between two butter crackers.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Haha! So true!! Let's just say I can make a mean PB (probios butter) sandwich for my gang!! 🤣 So far they haven't figured out what's_ really_ between the bread....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Isn't that the truth!! 🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 213717
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth!!


Yes seems we may be keeping the Ella of the triplets!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Haha! So true!! Let's just say I can make a mean PB (probios butter) sandwich for my gang!! 🤣 So far they haven't figured out what's_ really_ between the bread....


My old girl just figured out the replamin crackers this last dose. . . That's what I get for being out of the butter crackers and tries salt ones. The butter are narrow and fit right in mouth without breaking, salt ones too wide square shape. . . She hates me now lol 

Guess oatmeal cake snack cake will be next try lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 213717
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth!! 🤣


I started with a pygmy for eating leaves at the old farm, turned out he was aggressive goat , traded him to my uncle for a pet pygmy. Then had to get him a friend and got the nubian dairy goats. Later placed the pygmy in a pet home. Then had over 25 Nubians for awhile lol . . . Goats anonymous meetings anywhere?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> My old girl just figured out the replamin crackers this last dose. . . That's what I get for being out of the butter crackers and tries salt ones. The butter are narrow and fit right in mouth without breaking, salt ones too wide square shape. . . She hates me now lol
> 
> Guess oatmeal cake snack cake will be next try lol


Oh bummer!! 🤣 


DDFN said:


> I started with a pygmy for eating leaves at the old farm, turned out he was aggressive goat , traded him to my uncle for a pet pygmy. Then had to get him a friend and got the nubian dairy goats. Later placed the pygmy in a pet home. Then had over 25 Nubians for awhile lol . . . Goats anonymous meetings anywhere?


Goat math....I'm still not exactly sure how that works.....🤣🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh bummer!! 🤣
> 
> Goat math....I'm still not exactly sure how that works.....🤣🤣


Well as I told my husband when one goat loves another goat 1 plus 1 became 25 plus hahaha. I had to stop counting at 25 because he said that was my limit. So every time some one asked how many I had I would answer 25. . . Give or take a few lol 

Down to just 4 now though. Need to breed one of my girls before it's too late. One girl is still healthy enough to bred but will be 10 this spring. I really want a kid out of her though. I only have two Saada does left now, but are getting old.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Well as I told my husband when one goat loves another goat 1 plus 1 became 25 plus hahaha. I had to stop counting at 25 because he said that was my limit. So every time some one asked how many I had I would answer 25. . . Give or take a few lol


Oh my gosh I love it!! ✋😅



DDFN said:


> Down to just 4 now though. Need to breed one of my girls before it's too late. One girl is still healthy enough to bred but will be 10 this spring. I really want a kid out of her though. I only have two Saada does left now, but are getting old.


Aww, I hope you are able to get a kid or two out of your girl. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Huh...I thought..TGS..was goats anonymous! 😯🤐😯Its Not???😱🤥🤭🤫🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

uhhh...My name is TJ and I am a goataholic...


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

It’s been 2 months since my last goat purchase…


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> It’s been 2 months since my last goat purchase…


Well....you are doing better than me....It's been one month since my last goat purchase and I already want more!! Someone help me!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well....you are doing better than me....It's been one month since my last goat purchase and I already want more!! Someone help me!!
> View attachment 213798
> 
> View attachment 213797


It's been a month and I'm already actively looking for more!😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 213795


I need that shirt just as much as I need more goats!! 😍😅 Wonder if they have any with Nigies on them....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Like this??


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love it!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh! Mike! I am desperate for that shirt!!  Where can I get it lol!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 213797


Love the goat owner hacks. 🤣

I have a shirt that says, “Nigerian Dwarf goats are my spirit animal.” I love that shirt. 

I’ve been clean for almost five months, when I really went off the rails and purchased three goats.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Huh...I thought..TGS..was goats anonymous! 😯🤐😯Its Not???😱🤥🤭🤫🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


TGS the goat supportgroup! Right!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my gosh I love it!! ✋😅
> 
> 
> Aww, I hope you are able to get a kid or two out of your girl. 🥰


Thanks and me too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello....Im a Boer, Savannah, Kiko,Myotonic addict. I have LGDs and a Morgan. But I have a second & third addiction..udders & kids....I really need help!.🤣🐐🤣🐐🤫🐐🤭🐐😱🐐


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> uhhh...My name is TJ and I am a goataholic...


Hi TJ and welcome to goataholic anonymous! Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. . . But let us help you with finding breeder contact information instead lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hello....Im a Boer, Savannah, Kiko,Myotonic addict. I have LGDs and a Morgan. But I have a second & third addiction..udders & kids....I really need help!.🤣🐐🤣🐐🤫🐐🤭🐐😱🐐


Hi Moers Kikos Boars and welcome to goataholic anonymous! Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery. . . But here at TGS who actually wants to recover? Not me!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Recovery group?! That’s a crazy idea! Who needs to recover from being goatholic?! Research shows that goataholics are happier than the average person….especially when surfing Craigslist for goats….🤫🤪


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Recovery group?! That’s a crazy idea! Who needs to recover from being goatholic?! Research shows that goataholics are happier than the average person….especially when surfing Craigslist for goats….🤫🤪


Or golsn ! Well sometimes husbands try to send us to goat-hab but it never works. . . Stopped breeding them for a few years and it only makes the addiction worse. Don't try to enter goat-hab


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

*😁🤣😜🤪*


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My Rain Guage









Yep its still Raining!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> My Rain Guage
> View attachment 213833
> 
> 
> Yep its still Raining!


🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a shirt that says: “I asked God for a friend, so he gave me a goat!” Lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I found another one:
View attachment 213902


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I found another one:
> View attachment 213902


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 213903


LOVE IT!!!! I have never seen one like that before!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 214328


Yes...those poor, starving, mistreated little goats...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 214328


At my place that counts for all 4 legged furry residents


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Slumber party on the back patio


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> 100 goat farmers were asked what they did in their spare time.
> 
> 82 did not understand the question.
> 14 started laughing hysterically and medics had to be called.
> ...


🙃😂🤣


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 210710
> the sign at the large animal vet today 🤣


😂🙃😁 great sign 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 214469


 Very true!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

That’s hilariousand it’s so true how goats act..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 214472


🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Who can relate to this? I sure do!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 214328


I actually have a sign that is close to that one my gate. 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Who can relate to this? I sure do!!
> View attachment 214674


I was ready for winter to be over the first day the temps didn't get over 50*! 😌


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I was ready for winter to be over the first day the temps didn't get over 50*!


Lol, me too! I don’t like the sweltering heat but I also don’t like being cold. I have a very narrow margin for for acceptable temperatures. Let’s just keep it in the 70’s and I’ll be happy. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> View attachment 214944


I love that one! I remember seeing that last year, but completely forgot about it this year.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeppers.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

^^^yeah that’s literally what I look like outside during the winter. Hauling water because the water hoses are frozen.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> View attachment 215098


So true lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> View attachment 215098


How did you get my picture all the way in Ohio? Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> How did you get my picture all the way in Ohio? Lol


I have my ways.... 😉😆


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I have my ways.... 😉😆


I should of known. . . You promised the goat all they could eat raisins and boss didn't you. . .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I should of known. . . You promised the goat all they could eat raisins and boss didn't you. . .


Who me? Noooo....well, okay fine, _maybe _I did....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Who me? Noooo....well, okay fine, _maybe _I did....


Ok that explains alot ! Lol they told me they had a better source of raisins and boss and I didn't believe them. Teaches me a lesson now. Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This HAS to be a fact!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> This HAS to be a fact!
> View attachment 215724


Fyi the football trick doesn't work don't trust it. Tried it once one year and thought oh why not. . . Football gets deflated and the water still freezes lol hahaha being a science teacher I will try any experiment once!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Fyi the football trick doesn't work don't trust it. Tried it once one year and thought oh why not. . . Football gets deflated and the water still freezes lol hahaha being a science teacher I will try any experiment once!


Lol! Good to know! Thanks for taking one for the team. 😋😅


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lol! Good to know! Thanks for taking one for the team. 😋😅


You're welcome and any time!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> You're welcome and any time!


👍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My life in Ts


It started as a feeling.....












... then became an action .....











.... then there was the declaration ...











... culminating in a psychotic lifestyle.











(I wonder what is next for me.)



.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Just made a bed next to my goats????


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol so a "friend" just made up this joke recently hahaha "Mike"

"A goat walks into a bar....." 
but being a goat, he didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Lol so a "friend" just made up this joke recently hahaha "Mike"
> 
> "A goat walks into a bar....."
> but being a goat, he didn't feel a thing.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


Mike might disown me but I liked his joke.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My wife bought me a tractor for Christmas so I returned the favor. I bought her a herd of goats.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> My wife bought me a tractor for Christmas so I returned the favor. I bought her a herd of goats.


Lol and I can't even get my husband on one of the two tractors here. Guess no new goat herd for me

People should really put goat herds into their marriage vows right?!?! To love and to buy more goats together forever. . . .


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Lol and I can't even get my husband on one of the two tractors here. Guess no new goat herd for me
> 
> People should really put goat herds into their marriage vows right?!?! To love and to buy more goats together forever. . . .


And chicken and turkey flocks. I could do a prenup like that... and he needs to do dishes and drive tractors.....🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> And chicken and turkey flocks. I could do a prenup like that... and he needs to do dishes and drive tractors.....🤣


Aww I should of done a prenup! Lol well the hubby wants emus or guinae hens but I don't want to get into that. Ducks I don't mind but every guinae and emu I have been around makes me question where the marriage may go lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well..... my hubby has a building & antique cars..soooooo.......I have Goats...20 bred does...lol lol Soooo no telling how many in a couple of months! Its a Bartering tool 😁 He has his building...I have 6 Goat houses and 1 horse shed. Sounds pretty fair to me!😂🥰🤣👍


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> I can't even get my husband on one of the two tractors here.


I so wish I had a tractor.
If I had a tractor. I'd drive it in the morning. I'd drive it in the evening. All over this farm. 
All I have is a lawn tractor. It gets used three or four days a week. Mostly hauling stuff in the trailer, occasionally for cutting grass.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> and he needs to do dishes


I see a line is starting to be crossed here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well..... my hubby has a building & antique cars..soooooo.......I have Goats...20 bred does...lol lol Soooo no telling how many in a couple of months! Its a Bartering tool 😁 He has his building...I have 6 Goat houses and 1 horse shed. Sounds pretty fair to me!😂🥰🤣👍


Well when my hubby got his previously last new car (older miata) after that purchase I bought the new miniature horse filly. Now he bought an old Camry for a deal (he likes fixing cars). So what should I buy next? Lol 

I support this bartering idea completely !


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I so wish I had a tractor.
> If I had a tractor. I'd drive it in the morning. I'd drive it in the evening. All over this farm.
> All I have is a lawn tractor. It gets used three or four days a week. Mostly hauling stuff in the trailer, occasionally for cutting grass.


Lol well if I was your neighbor I would let you drive my tractor. It's either me or my dad using them and my dad doesn't like me to drive the big one because the steering is a bit tricky (got to love old tractors but it's the best running one). Probably my favorite toy is the post hole auger I got for it before putting in the fence at the new place. Back savers 101!

I still have an old mower I haul a cart with for random tasks though.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I see a line is starting to be crossed here.


What's wrong with that lol it's an agreement here. If you cook the other loads the dishwasher lol. Back in the newly Wed days I washed and he dried. That wore off fast hahaha. Tanya hold out! Be strong!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣
@DDFN How about a Llama?

@Mike at Capra Vista that is my 11 year olds aspiration in a husband. She will watch the goats and horses and he must do dishes and washing before getting on the tractor.... 
Me? Na. I like being selfsufficient


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> @DDFN How about a Llama?
> 
> @Mike at Capra Vista that is my 11 year olds aspiration in a husband. She will watch the goats and horses and he must do dishes and washing before getting on the tractor....
> Me? Na. I like being selfsufficient


We had a gaurd llama once and he loved it even held on to it after giving the sheep away and kept him with our buck until he finally said to find him a home too because we down sized and no longer had the massive land for him to patrol. We wanted him to have a big herd or flock again and serve his trained purpose. He went to live with a huge herd on over 100 acres when we found him a new home. He wants guinea hens but I just don't have the heart. I would think the neighbors would start complaining as annoying as they can be.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Husbands always want what they want.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I so wish I had a tractor.
> If I had a tractor. I'd drive it in the morning. I'd drive it in the evening. All over this farm.
> All I have is a lawn tractor. It gets used three or four days a week. Mostly hauling stuff in the trailer, occasionally for cutting grass.


Just got my first new tractor this year!!!! I had been using a 70 year old Ford 8n! My new Kubota is the bomb diggity! I drive it in the morning. I drive it in the evening, I drive it all over this farm. Hope you can get one soon too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I LOVES MY MAHINDRA!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a Mahindra! (no roof on mine) I got a manure fork! Wow, does that clean the barn well! (same size as the bucket).. Mahindra's are good tractors- just keep that 
clutch adjusted, if you have one.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Husbands always want what they want.


Now he wants a fancy car buffer for Christmas. . . He always tells me at least it doesn't eat lol ouch at least mine cuddle with me and a buffer can't. Love my goat and horse cuddles.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I LOVES MY MAHINDRA!
> View attachment 216197


I love it too! Got an old massy and yanmar really wish mine had front end loaders. Have to use the backhoe for that and it's currently down again. Gotta love old equipment it's making me a better mechanic!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

JML Farms said:


> Hope you can get one soon too!


Haha. My place is way to small to justify a real tractor. that and I'm not much of a mechanic, so an older tractor would just be a frustration for me and turn into a lawn ornament.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So technically, my husband got the tractor and I was the very nice wife agreeing to it because I’m a lovely and wonderful person.  Fast forward a few years, I’ve put waaaay more hours on it then he has. That thing has been a life saver. Now if I could keep my goats off it, that would be a miracle. They’re obsessed with it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> So technically, my husband got the tractor and I was the very nice wife agreeing to it because I’m a lovely and wonderful person.  Fast forward a few years, I’ve put waaaay more hours on it then he has. That thing has been a life saver. Now if I could keep my goats off it, that would be a miracle. They’re obsessed with it.


Technically lol yup technically my husband got the goat herd started (with my suggestion lol) but he put the registration all in his name.

Aren't tractors so nice to have! Now if you train a goat to drive it I want pictures! My one girl was under the backhoe today hunting for leaves. Next thing I know the husband asked if she was starting to work in the shuttle drive for us lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We have a big blue John Deer here. About 40 years old. Destiny and Gizmo hide the moment they hear rusty start up. Cause they know tractors eat goats. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 216538
> 
> View attachment 216539


I used to be the bottom right corner of that first picture. Shhhhh it's 25 goats no more and no less lol pretend with me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

10 goats equal 1 cow. If I said that I had 25 cows, no one would bat an eye......


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> 10 goats equal 1 cow. If I said that I had 25 cows, no one would bat an eye......


Yes!! Wait....that means I have only a half of a cow.....people would totally bat an eye at me if I told them that.....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I would only have 40% of a cow🤪😆


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I only have 40% too


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> 10 goats equal 1 cow. If I said that I had 25 cows, no one would bat an eye......


I have tried that reasoning with the husband. Said one big sized horse is equivalent to 4 miniature horses. Still trying to get the other 3 minis to make up for the old brood mare we lost last year.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes!! Wait....that means I have only a half of a cow.....people would totally bat an eye at me if I told them that.....


Quarter horse


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Goat math explained ...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Goat math explained ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216574


Hahaha well the "10" goat picture is what I was telling my husband was 25 only lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

View attachment 216997
View attachment 216998


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well that didn’t work, let me try again ^^^


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh I love it!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

💝💓💕💗Love It!😂🤣👍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Had a mental vision of goats under the Christmas tree... they ate the tree and some of the decorations.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I so wish I had a tractor.
> If I had a tractor. I'd drive it in the morning. I'd drive it in the evening. All over this farm.
> All I have is a lawn tractor. It gets used three or four days a week. Mostly hauling stuff in the trailer, occasionally for cutting grass.


We don’t have any large machines.
But we have 4 small manure spreaders, which run on plant based fuel.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Hahahaha.
I was really trying to figure out why you would want 4 manure spreaders before it klicked.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

On Huffpost today...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I bought that for a friend of mine 2 years ago. It was a Christmas gift. She owns House of Bachus, and was really stressed. When she got it, she just laughed & laughed. Its really a neat gift. Rumors are she chased a few of her goats with it...lol shhhhh 🤣😂 dont tell🤦‍♀️🤣😂🙃😜


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Screaming goat - I can get it new for $12.38 in Canada or used starting at $23.90.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I can walk around outside with a bucket...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just have to open the squeaky front door right around happy hour!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> On Huffpost today...
> 
> View attachment 217090


My friend got me one of those a few Christmas ago. And it still screams! Love it!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is mine but not sure how to upload a video here lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Knowing how goats are about water, this surprised me.








From a photo essay on Joyous Photos from The Atlantic,
Dana McGregor (_left_) and Pismo, his surfing goat, catch a wave with friends while surfing with kids in San Clemente, California, on March 19, 2021. #

Mike Blake / Reuters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey I have one of those screaming goat figurines! I keep it on my desk and annoy my mom with it! Lol  she regrets buying it for me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So this isn't a goat pic but I am pretty sure I found a picture of Mike's house.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

So that is where Ted went. I'll have to check the roof.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You're welcome. My job here is done! Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor Rudolph.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Knowing how goats are about water, this surprised me.
> View attachment 217176
> 
> From a photo essay on Joyous Photos from The Atlantic,
> ...


So... this photo was taken in San Clamente... Maybe that's why the San Clamente goats were going extinct. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Poor Rudolph.
> 
> View attachment 217773


I had to steal this for my Facebook! It's so cute and funny!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> I had to steal this for my Facebook! It's so cute and funny!


Steal away. I actually stole it from my friend on FB too! It's there fault they shared it with me in the first place lol. It's fair game.

Ps don't trust the Hershey kisses. . . It isn't chocolate but gifts from Rudolph! Lol jk


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I think all the reindeer are in trouble now!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

My birthday presents….


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Love your presents! 🥳🐐🐐🐐🥳🐐🐐🐐🥳


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks! 😁


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy goat day. . . I mean happy birthday but the shirt implies more goats as a gift so guess both sayings work


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks @GoofyGoat. I was looking for a good goat wrapping tutorial! Now I can send it to my family for the goat they’re definitely getting me for Christmas…..


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy (late) birthday @Goatastic43 !


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How in tarnation did they get that goat to sit still not eat everything and not make a noise.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, what drugs was it on? Mine would not hold still for 5 seconds. Lol only while they are eating...lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They must have practiced many times! 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I was thinking the same. Drugs lots of drugs.

If I ever walked into my barn and unrolled a tube of wrapping paper, the barn would instantly be empty of goats. Even during a snow storm.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


>


Just wanted to thank you for this. I really needed this today. Now I want a baby goat foe Christmas


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

KST Goat Farm said:


> View attachment 217926


HA! This one had me going! My mom liked raisin bread and my dad would always say, "Linda, it looks like a deer walked over your toast!"


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

On that note, I figure you all might laugh at this one like I did. I laughed really hard when people didn’t get it.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

🤣🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> On that note, I figure you all might laugh at this one like I did. I laughed really hard when people didn’t get it.
> 
> View attachment 218013


Can't imagine what those kind of "coffee beans" taste like when brewed. 🤢🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Would it be a nice blend of grain, Dewormer, and selenium? Yummy 🤢🤮😂🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well there is that really expensive coffee made from animals that eat coffee beans collected after it passes through their system. No thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 218145
> View attachment 218146
> View attachment 218147


Those 3 are soo funny!!! Especially the last one.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

DDFN said:


> Well there is that really expensive coffee made from animals that eat coffee beans collected after it passes through their system. No thank you!


Yeah, the civet cat poop coffee, $50 per cup.
Hmm, humans are stupid followers and would try anything that’s supposed to be “the new thing”. 
How can we goat owners use that and make some money?
I imagine little baggies of “genuine goat raisins”, or “olive pits”…


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> Yeah, the civet cat poop coffee, $50 per cup.
> Hmm, humans are stupid followers and would try anything that’s supposed to be “the new thing”.
> How can we goat owners use that and make some money?
> I imagine little baggies of “genuine goat raisins”, or “olive pits”…


All natural goat coffee beans. Freshly sourced from local goat farms. Lol yeah no way I would drink poop coffee. Nope not having it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

In Morocco goats climb Argan trees to consume delicious berries which are similar to the olives. Local farmers follow these goats because fruit of the Argan tree has the nut inside which is used to make delicious cooking oil. Interesting fact (besides the climbing goats) is that Morocco goats spit or excrete these nuts, which then farmers use to make the Argan oil.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

👆 for some reason ..or 26 reasons 🐐, goats in a tree , doesnt suprise me. 🤣😂🤷‍♀️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Me too, buddy! 🥶😭🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Same here! 😭


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 219466
> 
> 
> Me too, buddy! 🥶😭🤣


Our new spirit animal I think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

😆


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok-that’s too true! 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think I Understand what the girls are saying!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Silly goats! And I love those big jars and pots in the background.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Moers kiko boars That’s so funny!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou @FizzyGoats those are antique RedWing crocks. 
@MadHouse ...lol its been 1 of those days🤪


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Dandy Hill Farm, I hope you don’t mind but I’ve been taking screen shots of most of the goat memes to send to friends and family.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm, I hope you don’t mind but I’ve been taking screen shots of most of the goat memes to send to friends and family.


I don't mind at all! They're actually not even mine lol! 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I don't mind at all! They're actually not even mine lol! 🤣


I didn’t think they were yours but I thought I’d make sure it was ok with you since you posted them.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

On FB this week, he was in an ad.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

OMG! 🤣🤣🤣 His “golden” curls! I don’t think I need to ask what hair dye he uses.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

What is this? This is my attempt at a picture of baby goats playing.








And this is not a baby goat. This is Ding reminding me that I have not fed yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear.  😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How Funny!!! Lolol 🤪😂🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Came across this guy apparently a Christian comedian. If not allowed you can delete this post but about died laughing at the "son of a motherless goat" comment. Located about 1.17 time stamp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is hilarious 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love Tim Hawkins!
Him and John Crist, another Christian comedian make me just about split my gut! 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh guys how did I go this long without finding him? I have listened to so much of his stuff today it's been an amazing feeling. So hard to find good clean humor these days. We grew up on red skeleton.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Have you seen John Crist yet? I binge watch his videos ALL THE TIME! And I laugh harder each time! 
I also really like Daniel LaBelle. I’m not sure if he’s a Christian and he’s not really a comedian but all his videos are clean and I’ve never heard a bad word or seen anything that would make me quite watching his channel. I also binge watch him. He’s like a real Spider-Man. I send his newest videos to my niece all the time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Have you seen John Crist yet? I binge watch his videos ALL THE TIME! And I laugh harder each time!
> I also really like Daniel LaBelle. I’m not sure if he’s a Christian and he’s not really a comedian but all his videos are clean and I’ve never heard a bad word or seen anything that would make me quite watching his channel. I also binge watch him. He’s like a real Spider-Man. I send his newest videos to my niece all the time.


Just checked him out lol the chick-fil-a drug dealer lol oh my.

Just realized I have seen that last guy Daniel before for his cartoon vs people skits. Priceless too.

Thanks!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh yes! The Chick-Fil-A drug dealer is awesome! One of my John Crist favorites is “Why I’m scared to listen to the Christian radio”. 

Your welcome!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh yes! The Chick-Fil-A drug dealer is awesome! One of my John Crist favorites is “Why I’m scared to listen to the Christian radio”.
> 
> Your welcome!


You know I am heading to look this one up right now lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think maybe we should PM and stop taking up this thread. 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think maybe we should PM and stop taking up this thread. 🤣


Lol I think moers kiko boars agrees lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@DDFN &@ KY Goat Girl Honestly I was thrilled you two are talking about Christian people. Thankyou. I was enjoying your values and ideals. Thankyou


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I didn’t realize how many believers were in here till I registered.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Me either!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Isn't it awesome!?!? 😀✝ There's also a lot of homeschool families on here too. 🖤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s awesome! I’m homeschooled! I’m so thankful to be.  It helps a lot during kidding season!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm homeschooled too! Pretty much, at least half of the active members on here seem to be either homeschooled, homeschool their kids, did homeschool their kids, or was homeschooled when they were of age. Yep, goats sure do teach us a LOT! 😀


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think I ever want to go to public school. I can’t even imagine going to school even for a day. I’ve already decided I don’t want to go to college. To me it seems like a waste of time and money. All my older siblings were homeschooled too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

College works for some- trade school for others- it all depends on what you want to do with your life. The important thing is to 
keep learning- otherwise you will stagnate and never have your own ideas and goals.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I already know I want to live on a farm and homestead. Goats for milk, cows for milk and meat, chickens for eggs and meat, a pig or two for bacon! 🤤 That’s actually what we are trying to do with our property right now. Saying the goats are for milk is the only way I can keep them because we can’t have animals for pets (except of course a family dog and Sukey). They have to be for something. So, the goats are for milk (secretly pets).  The only thing the goats are doing right now are eating and growing fat. I can’t breed till next fall then in spring I will start milking. We also want to get a milk cow eventually. And we just ordered chicks to come in April. So that’s exciting!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m homeschooled too! I went to public school for kindergarten and 1st grade. Home school is sooo much better! Glad to see their is so many believers on here too! ✝


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

College enabled me to get a job that paid enough $ to be able to buy the land that I live on. I did not grow up on a farm or have family land.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I had college, had 2 careers. Grew up on my Grandfathers cattle ranch, lived with my folks in town later. I went public school. As soon as I graduated college, I bought land. I have raised horses, shown horses, 4H leader for 7 years, then moved to Fla. Moved back to Okla to care for my Father, got the last degree, and lived in a large city to make $. Well bought land, back out in Heaven, raising goats, and thrilled to be here. So. Life takes you wherever it needs. Just keep an open mind .


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I was always raised to be mindful of others and the way things are in the work force these days you can't talk religion, politics and stuff. So I normally ask permissions if something is more one way than the other in public locale. 

I went to college but I am a big believer of trade programs. I teach high schoolers that are deaf and hard of hearing. I try to share my passion of science and engineering with them. I do my best to help them work towards the careers they are interested in.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

My sister and I are homeschooled (and we love it!) and we plan on going to college. College gives you more job opportunities and its good for back-up too. Just knowing that you've had the experience and having a degree gives you the sense of security and peace of mind. That's just what I think.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Moers kiko boars, that’s awesome! God certainly has a plan for all of our lives!  

@DDFN, my little sister is hard of hearing! She was born pretty much deaf and she got hearing aids very early. Then she worked up to a cochlear implant on the left and still a hearing aid on the right. Before the implant we learned quite a bit of sign language. We don’t use it anymore unless we are just messing around though. And fun fact, me and her are both adopted.  So we are even luckier. When I think about if I was with anyone else I always think, “I wouldn’t have the wonderful family I have, I might not be homeschooled, and I probably wouldn’t have these goats.”


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Moers kiko boars, that’s awesome! God certainly has a plan for all of our lives!
> 
> @DDFN, my little sister is hard of hearing! She was born pretty much deaf and she got hearing aids very early. Then she worked up to a cochlear implant on the left and still a hearing aid on the right. Before the implant we learned quite a bit of sign language. We don’t use it anymore unless we are just messing around though. And fun fact, me and her are both adopted.  So we are even luckier. When I think about if I was with anyone else I always think, “I wouldn’t have the wonderful family I have, I might not be homeschooled, and I probably wouldn’t have these goats.”


You are very blessed to of been adopted into such a wonderful loving home. I work with many kids that have been adopted from other countries where they basically had been (Pardon my French) discarded due to their hearing issues. It's sad when a culture decides poor hearing levels as sub par. 

I myself am hard of hearing but was raised orally. It runs in the family but for the most part we have all been oral with an exception here and there. We have some full deaf family in Kentucky but we are so far removed at this point we haven't kept up with that part of the family. I use two hearing aids but my tinnitus rages 24/7 making it harder to hear over it with the addition of back ground noise. I have gotten so used to using ASL at work that when I don't have closed captioning or sign support sometimes I can get a bit lost.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Your hearing impaired! And use ASL too! You must have a better connection with hearing impaired children because of it.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Moers kiko boars, that’s awesome! God certainly has a plan for all of our lives!
> 
> @DDFN, my little sister is hard of hearing! She was born pretty much deaf and she got hearing aids very early. Then she worked up to a cochlear implant on the left and still a hearing aid on the right. Before the implant we learned quite a bit of sign language. We don’t use it anymore unless we are just messing around though. And fun fact, me and her are both adopted.  So we are even luckier. When I think about if I was with anyone else I always think, “I wouldn’t have the wonderful family I have, I might not be homeschooled, and I probably wouldn’t have these goats.”


 That story really touched me!! I don’t talk about it a whole lot, but me and my sister are adopted too. I feel the same way! I feel so blessed to have been adopted into such an amazing family!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> That story really touched me!! I don’t talk about it a whole lot, but me and my sister are adopted too. I feel the same way! I feel so blessed to have been adopted into such an amazing family!


No way! That’s so awesome! Whenever I read your post my face was almost split in two I smiled so wide! I have 3 older siblings who are all married. One of them was married before mom and dad even fostered me. Then for the other two, I was in their weddings.  Me and my little sister actually came from two different states. I’m from Illinois and she’s from Nevada.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! Your hearing impaired! And use ASL too! You must have a better connection with hearing impaired children because of it.


Well it's definitely easier with some than with others. With some I am too "hearing " lol because I was raised orally. ASL was actually the 5th language I learned growing up. (I loved languages and cultures) I really haven't used much of my German, French and Russian in so long it's beyond rusty at this point. The hard of hearing students love asking me to voice a little of different languages at times because they think it is so cool. We actually set up a nice exchange with Tanya recently for some south African languages and they are loving it beyond believe!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 221974


Too cute! Wish I could climb like that lol here my goats are just wanting a rock that big to play on lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Well it's definitely easier with some than with others. With some I am too "hearing " lol because I was raised orally. ASL was actually the 5th language I learned growing up. (I loved languages and cultures) I really haven't used much of my German, French and Russian in so long it's beyond rusty at this point. The hard of hearing students love asking me to voice a little of different languages at times because they think it is so cool. We actually set up a nice exchange with Tanya recently for some south African languages and they are loving it beyond believe!


Can you read lips too?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@DDFN I wish I could climb it myself... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

meanwhile .......


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Can you read lips too?


I used to speech read (read lips) alot but have noticed I have gotten not as good as I got a bit older. Speech reading is only about 20 to 60% accurate. I had started learning cued speech in college which was very interesting but not as widely used these days. Lol I have a feeling I am a lot longer in the tooth than you lol. 

I feel I need to post a funny picture here since it is a funny thread lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> meanwhile .......
> 
> View attachment 221997


Lol we found it at the same time hahaha as my dad says great minds go in circles lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> @DDFN I wish I could climb it myself... 🤣🤣🤣


Me too! Back in college my husband (before we got married) and I hiked some of the AT. I loved climbing up rocks lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome pics.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you think the husband will ever get the hint?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cruising Craigslist today I came across two ads with expert level comic relief in their descriptions. The hair gel got me and I had a buckling once that had that fabulous hair that many men would die for. Then enjoying long walks lol yes please. I think their humor will get these boys a good home. Love it!
















I kind if feel like they could have a career in making ads for people. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Those are awesome ads! The disclaimer in the first one had me rolling! And yep, @DDFN, I agree they shouldn’t have too much trouble finding them homes!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah when I saw the disclaimer and then backed out of the as I saw about ad for a goat in the same area named. I told myself oh I have to click it to see if it's a good one too. And it was. Lol fancies himself a rock climber. I sent the ads to my dad and first comment was I thought you were looking for chickens not goats. And then get that looks like Tony (one of my bucklings from years back) lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m late to the conversation from a few pages back, but I can’t believe there are so many believers and homeschoolers on here! I had no idea! No wonder I feel so at home on this site. I’m homeschooled as well. Only been in a public school once to take a test. I hated it, had a weird smell in there.

P.S. I love John Crist and Tim Hawkins!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> I’m late to the conversation from a few pages back, but I can’t believe there are so many believers and homeschoolers on here! I had no idea! No wonder I feel so at home on this site. I’m homeschooled as well. Only been in a public school once to take a test. I hated it, had a weird smell in there.
> 
> P.S. I love John Crist and Tim Hawkins!!


I busted out laughing when I read “had a weird smell”.  I also felt very at home here before I knew there were so many believers and homeschoolers!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is awesome!!!!!!!! I need some of those! 🤣🤣🤣 @luvmyherd! Look!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

DDFN said:


> View attachment 222164


@FizzyGoats I think you need these!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> View attachment 222164


Love this idea.

I envision a whole line of these:
Little umbrellas for light rainy days.
Little inflatable pontoons all around for heavy rain/flooding.
Tiny reel push mower for walking through tall grass.
Small hedge trimmers for going through bush.
Small shovel for light digging without hurting your back.
Little leaf blowers to move leaves out of your way in the fall.
Oh, and of course cup holders. Got to have shoes with cup holders. Bring your coffee with you without having to carry it.

[Apologies to Original Poster for participating in hijacking this thread.]


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Love this idea.
> 
> I envision a whole line of these:
> Little umbrellas for light rainy days.
> ...


I need those in the pontoon edition please. Must be a Canadian edition can I get shipping on a pair lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

What I'm eating hay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lets just pretend that this says "goat" and not "horse". 😉🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought about this meme after I heard that one of my friends that I haven’t seen in a few years is getting married. I feel old now…


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤣


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just saw this on FB








@Damfino Did you know that you and your goats were made into a meme?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll be singing this.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> You'll be singing this.
> View attachment 227384


Oh my gosh! My dad just showed me that today! He made me listen to the song first. It was hilarious when I realized why!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> You'll be singing this.
> View attachment 227384


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh my gosh! My dad just showed me that today! He made me listen to the song first. It was hilarious when I realized why!


What’s the song?!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Take It Easy by Eagles


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh I love that song soooo much! The Eagles are awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Elli (Mar 3, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I guess 1 cow length is about 2 goat lengths. Or maybe it is closer to 1 goat and 3 chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

That's about right...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh your poor visitors.....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, typical goat behavior. That's a hilarious picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt THAT☝THE TRUTH!🥰🤣🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes it is.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That will be me one day lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

that's me now...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I plead the 5th!🤣😂🤦‍♀️😂😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Stopped at Waffle House recently while out of town to have a late lunch before traveling back home. The wait person was really attentive, and I tipped her a little more generous than usual. I made a remark to a relative about how great she was at her job and that she was a little old lady who deserved extra in tips. Smack me between the eyes, "You do realize she and you are probably close in age, don't you?" Well nope I didn't, not until that fleeting moment.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Stopped at Waffle House recently while out of town to have a late lunch before traveling back home. The wait person was really attentive, and I tipped her a little more generous than usual. I made a remark to a relative about how great she was at her job and that she was a little old lady who deserved extra in tips. Smack me between the eyes, "You do realize she and you are probably close in age, don't you?" Well nope I didn't, not until that fleeting moment.


Speak of tgat. I am in my late 40's and walk with a cain. The other day a whipper snapper came up to me asking if she can help me across the road. I accepted the help but the relationship soured when she said" are you going to be ok the rest of the way Ouma?" This really made me realise how "old" I really look.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Speak of tgat. I am in my late 40's and walk with a cain. The other day a whipper snapper came up to me asking if she can help me across the road. I accepted the help but the relationship soured when she said" are you going to be ok the rest of the way Ouma?" This really made me realise how "old" I really look.


Just be glad they offered help, around these parts the youth are not that kind any more. Older folks are but it's kinda seeing who needs the most help.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Remember .... Getting old is great! So much better than the alternative.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Not complaining just shocked that all my wrinkles showed so much.









See. Old and wrinkly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Age is mind over matter!! 

If you don't mind..it don't matter 😅

@NigerianNewbie. I don't feel old until I see my reflection lol that mirror can be so rude!! Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Jubillee , those are not wrinkles, they are laughing lines! 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> @Jubillee , those are not wrinkles, they are laughing lines! 😂


Thats what I say... but these youngens just dont see it that way.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Age and experience! I wish kids theses days still respected elders like we were taught. Ps Tanya you look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great Tanya. 😁

With age comes wisdom. 
Put that is the face of a youngster. 🤪😛


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> @Jubillee , those are not wrinkles, they are laughing lines! 😂


I had the members mixed up! 😛


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

[mention]Tanya [/mention] you look great!




happybleats said:


> I don't feel old until I see my reflection lol that mirror can be so rude!! Lol


Haha. Yes! My mirror can be quite rude as well. Photos too. I don’t think the camera adds ten pounds, but it must add 50 wrinkles.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Non of y'all look or sound old to me! lol Just very wise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw thank you guys.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did Mama say Cookies?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Moers kiko boars  tried typing your name as Miko kiko Seriously though, in the last picture with those texas longhorn looking spectacular goat horns.... Is he also spotted and what type of goat is he? Wow, love those horns!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi lol @NigerianNewbie . Thats Titan a full blood myotonic. Hes a sweetheart. Hes tri colored, blue eyed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He is saying to the girls.... "jio u jio. She did say cookies"


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any one for a kiss?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 231223


We did a parody years back of this. Lol I had almost forgotten about it til that lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Not a goat joke, but I laughed at this one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

From my FB feed today. Don't know if they are a thing or not but I need some...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231580


My goats would love this but they would be laying down and eating while I pushed lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 231548
> 
> From my FB feed today. Don't know if they are a thing or not but I need some...


Omg! I need those!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I really have never had a "litterbox of my dreams". Am I missing something here?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

😂🤣😂 its called "outside".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I just had to post this.....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

DDFN said:


> My goats would love this but they would be laying down and eating while I pushed lol


Of course... How dare we expect them to actually stand....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Of course... How dare we expect them to actually stand....


I know right?!?! I had one doe that always laid down to eat ever since she was a kid lol it was too hard of work to stand to eat. Takes too much energy. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

From Facebook today:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol I am laughing but also crying because this is so true!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s a good one!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

all try that one


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Really funny


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I think this is what the bucks are like
View attachment 232916


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> I think this is what the bucks are like
> View attachment 232916


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol you said it was a chew toy why you look so mad


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

goathiker said:


> View attachment 232929


That one is so true! It even applies to our bostons!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> View attachment 232929


Arabelle already has her own meme!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol she does! Wow she’s already famous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I made a PowerPoint presentation for my friends to document some of the breeding habits of various farm animals, because they're all city folks and have no idea. I told them about the various signs that a doe in heat gives, and then mentioned that there is one sure sign of a doe in heat:









There's more, not sure how forum friendly it is, might want a moderator to preview before I post any other pictures I drew from this presentation...


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh, you all, this couldn't be more accurate!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That's so true!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just hope you dont Do all the spitting the goats do, when they get something that tastes bad🤣😂😁🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Tanya


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait Tanya did I miss your birthday?

If so. Well was trying to add pics but they aren't showing up.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my soul. Thank you. It is today. I am a hole 21 years old with a few extra years expeeience. @DDFN you didnt miss anything. 
@Moers kiko boars thank you. But is a secret.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Let's see if this works now!


----------



## Honeybunnfarms (Jul 14, 2020)

Why are goats from France more musical than ones that are from America? They have French horns😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Happy-birthday TANYA don’t ever think your old!!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Hope you have a good day Tanya!!!  thank you for being so kind and always making me laugh with your elf jokes!!!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh and this one is so true


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw guys. Thank you. Its wonderful knowing you all.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy birthday Tanya! I hope all your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It’s been wonderful knowing you and it’s also been very funny at times


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I did not mean to make that


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy birthday Tanya!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Happy happy happy BIRTHDAY Tanya 🎊🎂🎉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Tanya!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you all. I had an amazing time with my girls. You guys are the best. So where is the goat joke?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Tanya, we love you. 😘🎈🥳🎂


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

on FB today (I laughed and laughed)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love it!👆! Ive been wondering why I kept all these doelings. What was going to "give" on birthing times...
😂🤣 now I know....
Guess we will be eating sandwiches & can soup this winter! In a dirty house!🤣😊😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That was perfect timing… I’ve just spent the last 4 hours catching up on (some) house cleaning 😅


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> That was perfect timing… I’ve just spent the last 4 hours catching up on (some) house cleaning 😅


Did you have a yard sale to sale your mop, broom, dust pan etc? Lol jk. 

I just flipped the finish mower wheels to leave more height on the grass and I am questioning when i should have a yard sale for my "cleaning" stuff myself lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Did you have a yard sale to sale your mop, broom, dust pan etc? Lol jk.
> 
> I just flipped the finish mower wheels to leave more height on the grass and I am questioning when i should have a yard sale for my "cleaning" stuff myself lol


No yard sale yet 😂
I didn’t even have my son mow this week… he’ll probably regret that next week 🤣
But I’m about to put the height all the way up too, so skipping the week will let him still see he’s making a difference. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Glad you had a good birthday here’s the meme pls don’t change don’t stop making us laugh lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> No yard sale yet 😂
> I didn’t even have my son mow this week… he’ll probably regret that next week 🤣
> But I’m about to put the height all the way up too, so skipping the week will let him still see he’s making a difference. Lol


He will notice real fast! About to hit the field now had to cool down first. 

Ready or not here we come.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Just finished cleaning….. I didn’t know that’s a option!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh I have some


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oi vey


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my 😱😬


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

There’s always room for another goat it’s called goat math 😂😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Those are All so true 😂🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

What turned the crazy goat lady crazy was the wait to get her goats 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My goats are great! They are the best! They are outstanding in their field. 

But sometimes they are lying in their barn "We have not been fed yet."


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

🤣😂🤮😂🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------

